# Uber Suspends Driver



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

http://nymag.com/selectall/2017/07/uber-suspends-driver-for-oral-sex-with-passenger-in-car.html


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Not a bad way to end your Ubering career.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

100% fake..as if a real driver would even try to pull something like this


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> 100% fake..as if a real driver would even try to pull something like this


There is a video at http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ver-filmed-receiving-oral-sex-prostitute.html


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

100% fake means 100% staged


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> 100% fake means 100% staged


If you are saying 100% then you obviously have some inside information. Do you know one of the participants? What backs you on the 100% claim?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

What a great multitasker.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

WeirdBob said:


> If you are saying 100% then you obviously have some inside information. Do you know one of the participants? What backs you on the 100% claim?


Because no "real" driver in their right mind is going to be doing something like this with a "real" passenger in the back.

You're welcome to believe this story isn't staged all you want.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Because no "real" driver in their right mind is going to be doing something like this with a "real" passenger in the back.
> 
> You're welcome to believe this story isn't staged all you want.


You mean like no "real driver" would steal passengers left belongings or sell drugs out of their vehicle or kidnap an underage girl or rape a passenger or drive intoxicated with passengers or commit mass murder? So you know all those things have actually happened with Uber drivers just not real ones. Oh wait... yes they were.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> You mean like no "real driver" would steal passengers left belongings or sell drugs out of their vehicle or kidnap an underage girl or rape a passenger or drive intoxicated with passengers or commit mass murder? So you know all those things have actually happened with Uber drivers just not real ones. Oh wait... yes they were.


Sure, some things are believable. This one is beyond believable.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

How do we know it was a woman? This could of been his therapist helping him to deal with job stress. This could also be a new business vouyer car pool or vehicle speed dating sorry but there is a upcharge for this service please tap here to agree.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Sure, some things are believable. This one is beyond believable.


I'll just point out that the Kalamazoo Uber driver killer picked up passengers BEWTEEN his picks and didn't harm his passengers. 
Sorry that beats this story beyond belief. 
Luckiest people on the planet that day. 
https://www.google.com/amp/detroit....-driver-accused-in-kalamazoo-mass-murder/amp/


----------



## 4.9 forever (May 31, 2017)

Doesn't this qualify as a service animal?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MoreTips said:


> Not a bad way to end your Ubering career.


And to add the cherry on top he took pictures and charged his pax the cleaning fee



4.9 forever said:


> Doesn't this qualify as a service animal?


How can I get my doctor to prescribe me one of those.


----------



## Johnny Driver (Apr 30, 2017)

That driver is an impressive *multitasker!*


----------



## lylisdad (Jul 18, 2017)

I wouldn't pick up a second pax if that was happening lol. Does that count as a tip?


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

New meaning for POOL


----------

